# E7200 OCing on air + micro review



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2008)

Got my new toy today, too tired to do serious OCing today, but here's a teaser  Got loads of pictures and a bit of compare with my previous E4300. *edit:* Results added in post #3, but I'll add 3,6GHz and 4GHz pics here too.

1.1V CPU, 333FSB, 3166MHz!






E7200@3600MHz, 1.1875V on bios.





E7200@4000MHz, 1.2875V on bios.





Mint in it's box





Box opened





E7200 frontal, it has a quite good IHS, just a tad of light with knife test, so very little concave. E4300 had absolutely horrible hole in the middle, but this hold my cooler with AS5 so tight couldn't pull it straight up and contact was great.





E7200 and E4300 so their tight bottoms. E4300 was already sparse, but very little junk on E7200 trunk 





AS5 applied





Cooler back on


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2008)

*E4300 vs E7200*

E4300@3000MHz SuperPI 1M





E7200@stock SuperPI 1M





E4300@3000MHz 3DMark06 CPU test





E7200@stock 3DMark06 CPU test





E4300@3000MHz Orthos idle (see temps)





E7200@stock Orthos idle (see temps)
Idle temp is not right, now even close. Isn't even right on my E4300, shows 15c too much and this with less speed and voltage would be hotter, funny Intel 





E4300@3000MHz Orthos load





E7200@stock Orthos load





Load temps seem to be more accurate compared to each other, but doubt it's really that hot  Doesn't keep up with OCed E4300 at stock clocks, but memory is also a bit slower and it wasn't a fair match. Just wanted to see how it would do.

Will add same test with a little bit more OC tomorrow and see how E4300 will get crushed.

edit: Cinebench R10 x64 compare
E7200@4000MHz vs E4300@3000MHz / 8800GT stock


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2008)

*3.6GHz & 4.0GHz low voltage OC's*

E7200@3600MHz, 1.1875V on bios.





E7200@3600MHz, SuperPI 1M





E7200@3600MHz, 3dMak06 CPU test





E7200@4000MHz, 1.2875V on bios.









E7200@4000MHz, SuperPI 1M





E7200@4000MHz, 3dMak06 CPU test


----------



## a111087 (Apr 29, 2008)

hehe, on 1.1v?  nice


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2008)

So anyone know how I could find out the stock voltage of the chip? Lowest on my motherboard is 1.10v and AUTO used that based on CPU-Z values (1.096v idle 1.104v load, vdroop mod goes a bit over on such low voltage).

Core Temp shows VID to be 1.0125v and with E4300 it showed 1.325v, that was also the stock voltage. Intel page just shows VID Voltage Range: 0.85V – 1.3625V and doesn't really help. One review said stock voltage to be 1.2v for that processor. Retail box says 1.225V max and on xtreme systems one overclocker has 1.250 max there. His Core Temp VID was 1.0375.

So far seems stable with 1.1V and 3.167Ghz. Maybe a little bit of gaming and tomorrow I'll fill the 2nd and 3rd post


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2008)

a111087 said:


> hehe, on 1.1v?  nice



Yep, 1.080v idle/load on CPU-Z. That was just lowest possible CPU voltage and rest of voltages on auto. Easiest overclock ever  Don't know how much more it would take, but seems like a sweet chip so far.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2008)

Ive never even heard of an E7200. Looking forward to results.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, that low voltage for those clocks! I've been thinking of a new PC and this cpu will be a serious contender in my list if all overclock like this one! 

Well done again.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive never even heard of an E7200. Looking forward to results.



Somehow these seem not to have released in the states yet, or we in Europe are the bug testers. You might get M1 revision next month when the official lauch date is.


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2008)

Have you tryed more volts ?

Im looking to see if theres something with my mobo and 45nm CPU's on the temps you get with stock vs OCed 

let me reboot so I can take a pic of stock with 1.1v and OC 3.6GHz idle are not that far apart


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Have you tryed more volts ?
> 
> Im looking to see if theres something with my mobo and 45nm CPU's on the temps you get with stock vs OCed
> 
> let me reboot so I can take a pic of stock with 1.1v and OC 3.6GHz idle are not that far apart



Your motherboard is almost the same, just different name. I'll try and do a quickie 3,6GHz, eyes are just getting heavy  Think I'll use your voltages as a guideline that should be enough.

edit: Not saying this is anyway stable, but Vista boot stable and Orthos + TPU forum stable at least 
3600MHz with 1.175V in bios: edit: needed a bit more voltage, results on 3rd post (#3).


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2008)

3.6GHz 1.275v bios






Stock 1.1v bios


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E: Yeah, I'm with 56C idle on stock and 3,6GHz too, seems we have the same weirdness. Have to try tomorrow if some setting has an effect, but at least the overlyhigh idle temps are not rising  If you get the to drop somehow, please share. edit: you might even have the same amount of pencil, I see a familiar 1.080V with 1.1V bios setting and 333FSB


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah I will, cuz thats kind of missed up as im on water 

yeah I put a thick layer of led on it

What bios are you on ? the latest ?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope you are using a stock cooler cos them temps are bad!!

im getting less on my quad at 3.6ghz and 1.375v


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I hope you are using a stock cooler cos them temps are bad!!
> 
> im getting less on my quad at 3.6ghz and 1.375v



did you look at both pics theres something up with the temp sensors on the 45nm cuz there the same


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

Nitro-Max: Yeah, temps are weird, so I don't worry about them. Thermalright Ultima-90i + 1000RPM 12cm fan. Outcoming air is just warm at 72C. 1,6GHz idle @ 1.1V 56C supposedly 

Added 3600MHz results in 3rd post. Next up I'll try and get 4GHz and then I'll soon run out of juice on my memory 



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> What bios are you on ? the latest ?


Yep latest, this had support for Q9300 (quadcore version of this). Version  	0633  	2008/04/18 update


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=354155





I'll add 4GHz runs soon on post #3 (added)

*edit:* How OnBoard owns X-bit labs  My Vcore is just 1.285v  (yes I know I got a better chip, but still fun)



			
				X-bit labs said:
			
		

> Well, we did make our Core 2 Duo E7200 stable at 4.0GHz but we had to increase the core voltage to 1.5V for that.
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2duo-e7200_10.html#sect0


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

*Cinebench R10 @ 4000MHz*

E7200@4000MHz, Cinebench R10 x64 multicore, 9144 CB-CPU 1:36min





E7200@4000MHz, Cinebench R10 x64 singlecore, 4713 CB-CPU 3:07min





E7200@4000MHz vs E4300@3000MHz / 8800GT stock, Cinebench R10 x64, Multicore speedup 1,94x vs 1.86x (seems the architecture is much better)


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2008)

thats a good chip you got there to bad the temps suck  

but in thinking of doing this see if I can get this Q to 4GHz also  

it works on P5B-E Plus  but if you know of a better one post it


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thats a good chip you got there to bad the temps suck
> 
> but in thinking of doing this see if I can get this Q to 4GHz also
> 
> it works on P5B-E Plus  but if you know of a better one post it



Heh, I'll stay away from hard mods  Real temps works with x64 now as well. It showed 10C less load (95C TjMmax) and with it I can get to 47C idle (now that I'm idleing @ 2526MHz).

Ambient is 23C, so stock idle temps should be something like 30C @ 1600MHz 1.1V, but they were 56C. Now I'm 13C below CoreTemp temperatures in Real Temp and CoreTemp shows 61C. That would make about 38C idle for stock and it's more believable 

Tried to go higher, but seems I've hit the sweet spot already. 1.3625V wasn't enough to keep 4.2GHz stable and that's highest voltage I'll go (Intel specs max). Mem is good for about 467FSB and doubt mobo would do that much more, so they are a good pair for this CPU.

Low volts on 4GHz and everything seems so responsive and fast, I'm a happy. Now for some stability testing (read gaming).


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 30, 2008)

Now see I'm an AMD fan, but even I can respect that overclock.  4Ghz on air out of the box at that voltage is amazing.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Now see I'm an AMD fan, but even I can respect that overclock.  4Ghz on air out of the box at that voltage is amazing.



Yep, I've been on AMD since my previous E4300 and now this. E8500 performance with under half the price is serious bang for the buck.

Hour of BF2142 worked just fine. Don't know if this is 12h prime stable, but as long as it doesn't crash while gaming it's stable enough for me


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 30, 2008)

So have you tried for max OC yet??

I would assume you would acquire some better cooling before attempting that though 

Id be interested in seeing what it can handle.......

Thanks for the review!  Good read


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 30, 2008)

The real temps of that chip would be impressive I expect!

Geez.. now I want one.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> So have you tried for max OC yet??
> 
> I would assume you would acquire some better cooling before attempting that though
> 
> ...



Try this post for answer "04-30-2008, 03:52 PM", couple posts up.

Tried 1.3625V max, don't want to break this, as it will be on 24/7  Water cooling should do more with P35 or better motherboard and I'd need PC8000 mem as well. 5GHz should break with LN2, PcCI2iminal did that on xtreme systems. After 4GHz voltage need seems to go up quite a lot and I'm running out of FSB anyways.

I'd susbect that ~1.4V is needed for 4.2Ghz or that heat was an issue. Might try push/pull fans to find max on air someday, but will wait for a cool day and AS5 to set


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> The real temps of that chip would be impressive I expect!
> 
> Geez.. now I want one.



Swap the E6300 for one of these. Is it in HTPC use now, as it's underclocked and undervolted? Or get triple the cache with E2160->E7200


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 30, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Somehow these seem not to have released in the states yet, or we in Europe are the bug testers. You might get M1 revision next month when the official lauch date is.



in europe u can find them.
for example:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=21677&agid=398

what a good buy!!!


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Heh, I'll stay away from hard mods  Real temps works with x64 now as well. It showed 10C less load (95C TjMmax) and with it I can get to 47C idle (now that I'm idleing @ 2526MHz).
> 
> Ambient is 23C, so stock idle temps should be something like 30C @ 1600MHz 1.1V, but they were 56C. Now I'm 13C below CoreTemp temperatures in Real Temp and CoreTemp shows 61C. That would make about 38C idle for stock and it's more believable
> 
> ...


I get the same temps just 10c lower from stock under volted to OCed also with 1.68v I think its lil higher 

but my mobo needs more NB volts I think cuz it needs alot of v-core at 480 fsb but way less at 475  but I never tryed a volt mods 

oh yeah you'll get lower temps with realtemp cuz it has 95 tjmax, speedfan has 100, and coretemp os 105


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I get the same temps just 10c lower from stock under volted to OCed also with 1.68v I think its lil higher
> 
> but my mobo needs more NB volts I think cuz it needs alot of v-core at 480 fsb but way less at 475  but I never tryed a volt mods
> 
> oh yeah you'll get lower temps with realtemp cuz it has 95 tjmax, speedfan has 100, and coretemp os 105



How much NB volts are you pumping in it and how much FSB? 1.45 seems to be enough for 450-465FSB, but after that I have no idea. Been always with that, before with 333 (propably wouldn't even needed) and now with 421.

Also is FSB termination voltage needed at some point. Quick readup of the all knowing interweb and people seem as confised as I. Did seem to say that more is not always better as I've noticed. Once had other setting than Auto and then went on altering FSB higher and had to lower it to keep stability.

Now I'm tempted to up the voltage, as the night is cooling down and cool air flowing on the floor. Nightly quickie, aim personal best ->

edit: "CPU overtemperature error!"  4.45GHz was the try and kept upping the voltage, but always BSOD on Windows start. That came finally with 1.5V on boot. Don't know if it really was hot, or motherboard just though so, because of the weird temps, but I'd need better cooling. Starting to think it must be temperature related. Oh well, it wouldn't be fun, if it was easy. E7200 lives on for another day of torture.


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2008)

I max everything for 480FSB but for 3.6GHz 450FSB is 1.45v NB and FSB termination voltage 1.4v

but I'll find out if its the NB needs more volts so I can lower the v-core but need to get the mobo moded


----------



## OnBoard (May 1, 2008)

Played around with couple hours with a fan in mem and another pulling hot air from CPU cooler and NB cooler. 4.2GHz would cause error in Orthos in few seconds, 4.4GHz would BSOD in windows start. Saw 101C temperature in bios hardware monitoring, when it said CPU overtemperature with 1.5V 

That's it folks with my system and cooling 4GHz is the limit, after that I'd think temp is the issue. E4300 already ran hot OCed and this having even less power components on bottom, will do the same. So if you want more than 4GHz, be sure to have great cooling, or go for E8400. If sub 4GHz is enough, then E7200 is a great cheap choice. Lastly the usual 'results may vary with your chip'


----------

